# Woodcock hatchlings



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

My mom was leaving for work and stopped for a hen woodcock leading her chicks across the two track, she snapped a couple neat photos. Thought some guys and gals here would enjoy seeing them.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> My mom was leaving for work and stopped for a hen woodcock leading her chicks across the two track, she snapped a couple neat photos. Thought some guys and gals here would enjoy seeing them.


Very cool, thanks for sharing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

They are cute little fuzzballs :lol:. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Like :thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics. I had about 30 close ups, taken in the yard. However I'm not going to ask the ex-wife for them....... Which she probably doesn't have any more anyway. Honestly, I'd rather look at yours!


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Really Cool! Mark that on your GSP for the place to look come fall.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, that is cool, so vulnerable. I saw a woodcock last week in the U.P.. It just flew a short range then landed & walked.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Love the pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Very neat, never seen any of those before.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Here's one on its nest, I found, while picking morels.


----------

